# Bald Eagle with a hard right turn........



## EricD (Oct 12, 2010)

Another shot from the Eagle nest location. Here comes a heavy rght banking turn into the nest.
Shot 20 minutes after sunrise, had a little morning glow going.


----------



## jackiejay (Oct 12, 2010)

Magnificent shot beautiful bird.


----------



## petercanon (Oct 12, 2010)

i like that the bird has the twig in its talons. Patriotic


----------



## Derrel (Oct 12, 2010)

Excellent! Nest material gathering on a bald eagle--so,so cool!


----------



## Olcoot (Oct 12, 2010)

Superb image, Bravo!


----------



## HikinMike (Oct 12, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 12, 2010)

great shot!


----------



## Neil S. (Oct 12, 2010)

+1

+1

+1

lol

Ya its really great shot. 

Bravo! :thumbup:


----------



## Abby Rose (Oct 13, 2010)

I love all your pictures.


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 13, 2010)

great pic


----------



## 12sndsgood (Oct 13, 2010)

wow, very nice!


----------



## bigboi3 (Oct 13, 2010)

Amazing.  So much detail.


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 13, 2010)

I didn't know they were vegetarians?

Nice shot.


----------



## icassell (Oct 13, 2010)

AverageJoe said:


> I didn't know they were vegetarians?
> 
> .



Nah.  Those twigs are for picking stubborn bits of rabbit out from between their teeth :lmao:


----------



## Amocholes (Oct 14, 2010)

icassell said:


> AverageJoe said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know they were vegetarians?
> ...



They have teeth?:shock:


----------



## timethief (Oct 14, 2010)

impressive.


----------



## Nykon (Oct 20, 2010)

So Sweet!!!! LOVE it!


----------



## JWellman (Oct 20, 2010)

Absolutely love your photo!


----------



## Jacki (Oct 21, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> icassell said:
> 
> 
> > AverageJoe said:
> ...





Love the shot! I really like that he has a branch in his toes, and the way the tips of the wings curve...nice!!! :thumbup:


----------



## corralup (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry I have missed probably a whole series from you.  Is this one of the eagles from the cemetery?  Great pose, Eric!


----------



## Yellow Wagon (Oct 21, 2010)

amazing photo!


----------



## RPK617 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dayumn!!  Awesome photo of a beautifully majestic bird of prey


----------

